# £40k budget to buy a classic sports...



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I may be coming in to some money from a company I invested in about 10 years ago and had almost given up on seeing a return from. This is all assuming the stock market doesn't continue to crash and the buyer pull out!

If everything comes off then I will have about £30k + whatever I can get for my TT to buy a new car. For sake of argument call it a £40k budget.

I want something fast, something that will turn heads and something which has done most of its depreciating! I don't do many miles, our S4 Avant is the family wagon and that will probably go in the next year or so and get upgraded/downgraded (delete as you see fit) to a C/E/GL series Merc diesel estate (I get 15% of most new Mercs with my new employer). So this car is to replace the TT, a bit of a toy, will spend most of its life in the garage unfortunately, but thats life!

I have always liked the F355 and £40k will get you a pretty good one, although at that money you are into the bottom of the F360. Both of these are 10+ year old cars, so things will go wrong and they will be expensive to fix, however if the car holds its value then spending £4k a year on maintenace is no worse than a car that loses 10% of its value year on year!

I also love the AMV8, however I can't help thinking they have a bit to fall yet so £35k on one now will be £30k in a couple of years.

Have done 996 Turbo, not really interested in another one. 997s are too much money and have a long way to drop. If I was going Porsche then I would look back to a 993 or older probably. But a good 993TT would blow my budget, those things are going up in value! Maybe a 930?

The other option is £30k would buy me something like an Atom second hand. Plan it to build a kit car in the next few years, so this would make way for that in the future.

Any thoughts on what else I could consider in the £30-£40k market for a relatively depreciation proof sports classic?


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

I like the idea of the 355, its my favourite ferrari and imo the best looking!

Are you a fan of american muscle cars? If so you could get a pretty good classic mustang or corvette stingray which will only go up in value now. It could even be a project in itself to get it to the spec you want! Thats where my money would go if i had it and had a garage.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Always liked the Stingray. Fantastic shape! Is the sort of car I'd consider (need to find and drive one!). Also fits my requirements, not necessarily looking for an investment but something that will keep relatively even money would be good.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A top Integrale, like a Jap spec end of range.

A better investment than shoving those insidious power things on your roof or money in the bank. Also better than gold or property.

I'd buy one tomorrow if I had the cash but I've been robbed by the bankers... :wink:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> A top Integrale, like a Jap spec end of range.
> 
> A better investment than shoving those insidious power things on your roof or money in the bank. Also better than gold or property.
> 
> I'd buy one tomorrow if I had the cash but I've been robbed by the bankers... :wink:


Should have known you'd say an Integrale! Agree about money in the bank, which is why I'm thinking of having some fun with it for a couple of years until interest rates are worth even considering putting it in the bank!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > A top Integrale, like a Jap spec end of range.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Integrales are going up. Jap spec are gold dust. Rob, you're in a great position to buy. Look at the Jap car auction sites... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Diablo! :twisted:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

manphibian said:


> Diablo! :twisted:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


Mate, your car looks shite in that sig strip. You need a decent photographer? 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Diablo! :twisted:
> ...


Says the guy with a load of obsolete code as a sig :roll:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Not a huge fan of the diablo. But can see why you'd suggest it.

P.S. 350Z looks a lot better with the Nismo alloys, had them on mine - big improvement over the rays.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

manphibian said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > manphibian said:
> ...


Yep, point taken Luke. Happy to hold my hand up when I've screwed up!... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

elrao said:


> Not a huge fan of the diablo. But can see why you'd suggest it.
> 
> P.S. 350Z looks a lot better with the Nismo alloys, had them on mine - big improvement over the rays.


 Yep, might have a look for some Nismo's... The Rays are not really my style....

Silly Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

manphibian said:


> Silly Rich


arsewipe... :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

If I had that sort of money to spunk on a car it would without a doubt be Porsche shaped, but as you have owned one and ticked that box I can understand it not being top of the list.

How about something from Aston Martin? understated, undeniably cool and no cock stigma attached to them. 

Charlie


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Charlie said:


> If I had that sort of money to spunk on a car it would without a doubt be Porsche shaped, but as you have owned one and ticked that box I can understand it not being top of the list.
> 
> How about something from Aston Martin? understated, undeniably cool and no cock stigma attached to them.
> 
> Charlie


+1 DB9 one of the best looking cars money can buy

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Prefer the V8 to the DB9, purely on looks. DB9 has always been a bit old man for me, the Vantage is just a little bit more sporty. Did consider the Vanquish.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

andyTT180 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > If I had that sort of money to spunk on a car it would without a doubt be Porsche shaped, but as you have owned one and ticked that box I can understand it not being top of the list.
> ...


That DB9 is about 2 miles from me, in fact I very nearly stopped in to look round there yesterday after I'd been to Topps Tiles over the road!


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Ferrari 328 GTB (pre abs)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> That DB9 is about 2 miles from me, in fact I very nearly stopped in to look round there yesterday after I'd been to Topps Tiles over the road!


Topps Tiles?

Put your money into a charity box. You must be a chav! :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

elrao said:


> Prefer the V8 to the DB9, purely on looks. DB9 has always been a bit old man for me, the Vantage is just a little bit more sporty. Did consider the Vanquish.


I agree, not a fan of the DB9....an old mans car!

I have been looking at Vantages circa 35k / 55 plate but hearing stories of clutch failiures after 10k miles costing upwards of 4 grand a time has put me off!! :?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

SAJ77 said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > Prefer the V8 to the DB9, purely on looks. DB9 has always been a bit old man for me, the Vantage is just a little bit more sporty. Did consider the Vanquish.
> ...


The DB9 is an old mans car :roll: The DB9 has the better engine, interior and has far better proportions than the Vantage.

The V8 vantage is a bit of a half baked effort at the 911 market IMO


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201116385039612









http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201129403302092









http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201047373997587


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Diablo! :twisted:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


That's an informative advertisment - for £45k the least you'd expect is 2 pics and two lines of info??


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Be different.

http://www.alfaholics.com/our-cars/rest ... r-2007-79/





































http://www.dep-o.co.uk/2011/07/alfaholics-gta-replica/


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

garyc said:


> Be different.
> 
> Beautiful looking car - I like that a lot! 8)


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

andyTT180 said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > elrao said:
> ...


Whats with the 'rolling eyes'? Are you the only one allowed an opinion?? :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

You need to look at the overall running costs as well as the purchase price and the ease of getting things repaired. A friend of mine has a F355 and it was a nightmare particularly if it rained (and that was before he took it out of the garage!!!), everything was ridiculous to fix, he went back to a porsche 997 as they are pretty bomb proof


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

TJS said:


> Ferrari 328 GTB (pre abs)


Oooh, nice shout.

£25-£30k for a classic Ferrari! Will add that to the short list!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

jbell said:


> You need to look at the overall running costs as well as the purchase price and the ease of getting things repaired. A friend of mine has a F355 and it was a nightmare particularly if it rained (and that was before he took it out of the garage!!!), everything was ridiculous to fix, he went back to a porsche 997 as they are pretty bomb proof


I do have a garage for whatever I buy, and as I said in my first post I am not as concerned by higher running costs if the car holds value.

Friend of mine just sold his 997 turbo, cost him £10k for about 18m of ownership - mostly depreciation. If he hadn't a warranty it would have been twice that!! Some cars are lemons!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> http://www.dep-o.co.uk/2011/07/alfaholics-gta-replica/


A replica like that is something I might consider after, the Ferrari (or whatever) is a 1-2 year deal until I have a bit more time to build something! But looks like those are supplied built...with a £65k price tag!?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A bit off the wall maybe and new way off budget, but used, this could be a rewarding choice. I saw three of these on the road today. Awesome noise and much better in the flesh. They don't have to be this 'flash' either.

Could be a good investment for a keeper and way different from the norm...

http://www.wiesmann.com/de/modelle/gt_mf5

Cheers

Rich


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

3 in one day...common as muck!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i would love a ferrari, at a push the 360 on that budget, but awesome.

but forget that idea, lets see your most outrageous modded car come true ;-)


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I can't help thinking the 360 is like the Porsche 996 and the 355 is the 933. In other words the 360 will still plumet in value, the 355 will hold (as would the 348 more likely). For my money I would be looking at the bottom end of 360 territory and that could spell problems!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

granted a 355 is a nice car, but for me i'm not one for classic type cars, i like modern and the 355 just looks dated, whilst the 360 still has the edge with being modern due to the curves and less straight cut angels

360 just looks more special too me


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

also the 360 looks good in all colours and would turn heads even in boring silver

whilst the 355 won't turn as many heads i feel

i have no idea on insurance, running costs on these, but what about upping the budget for an R8? yes initial cost is more, but surely running cost, reliability would be far better on the r8 compared to the ferrari.

i can't see any of these cars depreciating fast once below £40k and in the £30k zone


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i would take the ferrari, but just to throw in a mix

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/doc.asp?c=52&i=24082


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Not interested in an R8. Agree the 360 is the better car technically, but looks are subjective. Many Ferrari fanatics would pick the 355 over the 360.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> 3 in one day...common as muck!


 :lol: :lol: 
Three Dutch guys. Must be over for a meet. I'd never seen one on the road before then. 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > 3 in one day...common as muck!
> ...


Good call Rich, not usually my sort of thing, but I saw an Evo feature on one a while ago and fell in love 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > elrao said:
> ...


Nor mine. I'm not a Morgan, pipe, slippers and bits in my beer kind of bloke but these look like properly sorted and certainly high performing motors with a very distinctive style. I like them a lot. 8)


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

A 550 Maranello? Might be a little out of budget though.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Did look at the 550, but prefer the 360 and the v8 is big enough!

Been doing quite a bit of research on 348v355v360


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

The 355 has to be the pick of the bunch

See Www.the355.com and the piston heads buying comprehensive buying guide. Hill engineering are the aftermarket specialists

Visit the cortesebath web site they have a very nice 355 for sale in Grigo alloy, pale metallic blue. Much better than the Ferrari "retail red". The car was at the silverstone classic meeting, I did look round it and could have been tempted, but I am out of garage space

TJS


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

So you're looking for a depreciation-proof, classic, good looking sports car that you can use for fun trips out and generally enjoy owning. Some of the suggestions such as DB9, R8, 996 TT are not that car. Surely you want a classic such as an E-Type/Austin Healey 3.0 Litre or a modern classic like the 328/911 964, 911 993.

Or my final suggestion - A TVR Tuscan, Tamora, T350 or Sagaris. These are not depreciating and won't cost the earth to run (add up insurance, servicing, depreciation, warranty or whatever on something like an R8). If you've never tried a recent model Blackpool rocket then have a go - can't do any harm. You'll love it or hate it. Just remember, the late cars were nothing like the Chimaera/Griffith/Tuscan MK1 and ask owners about them, not people who have a mate of a mate whose car broke down once because he didn't drive it properly.


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

Alfa SZ. Doesn't go well but looks good and depreciation proof.

Porsche 964 RS. Pure classic car

If you want everyone to look at you and not think 'knob' then a Jag E-type is number one on the list. All the other exotics have an element of the knob-factor to everyone who isn't a cognesciente.

Or modern machinery.
V8 Aston or Nissan GTR

j

Oh. And lucky barsteward

Posted from my iPlop...


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Have had a 964 (C2 Cab) and a 996 (Turbo X50), so not looking for another Porsche.

E-Type is a bit too classic, even the newest ones are three years older than me! I also want something sporty as well as classic, Which is why I've been looking at 348/355/360.

R8, GTR all have a lot of depreciation in them, maybe in a few years, but not the biggest fan of either from the looks dept.

A TVR is something I have looked at, and will be on my list of test drives when (if) the deal comes through.

Love the AMV8, one of my favourite looking cars on the road at the moment. Think they still have a way to fall yet too pricewise.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

out of all the above 360 does it for me


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

garyc said:


> Be different.


But not different to ME :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I sold mine [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I hope you cashed in before yesterday. :?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Not publically traded, but do need to keep fingers crossed the company performing the take over doesn't change their mind!


----------



## meesterbond (May 4, 2011)

Morgan Aero 8 .... without the Clarence the cross eyed lion headlights! Or, Noble M12 and change for some trackdays, or Lotus Evora maybe. I'd definitely want something that was a little out of the ordinary. Maybe a nice Cobra Replica and 15k for a trackday toy?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Plan is to build a cobra replica in the future. Things like the Evora are too new and would lose too much value.

Am going off the idea of the Ferraris, the 355 doesn't do it for me quite like it used to. They always say you should never buy the car you idolised as a child (355 came out about the time I started driving!).

Looking more and more at the AMV8. Maybe not the pure sport car like a 360, but more refined and, IMO, one of the best looking cars on the road.

I wonder if watching Casino Royale on Friday and Quantum of Solace last night had any influence...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> Plan is to build a cobra replica in the future.


Now that is the best option I've heard so far. But it's an old design and it's a kit car? Get it professionally built with a proper Yank V8 and it will be fab.

There used to be a company called Safir Engineering in Byfleet, Surrey, that used to do 'proper' GT40 reps. Maybe that could be a consideration if you're no longer looking at the mainstream options.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Whole point is to build something! No fun having someone else do it for you!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Can't believe it hasn't propped up yet - Maserati? Either sack off the depreciation worry and get the (in my opinion, best looking modern car on the planet) GranTurismo, save a few K and check out a Shamal or spend a few K and get a Merak.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> Whole point is to build something! No fun having someone else do it for you!


Yeah but unless you have a reputation for doing it well, the value will go down and not up - even if you make a really good job of it!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

If I spend 5 years building something then I won't be selling it anytime soon after!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

any update on thoughts?

out of interest, what's the cost, timing of services for the likes of a 360?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Probably an AMV8. Not the best for out and out performance, but what a beaut! Been reading the PH forum for AM owners as there doesn't seem to be an equivalent to this forum, there is an AMOC but the forum doesn't attract much talk, main place I have seen chat is on PH.

An interesting thread by a company called Bamford Rose, made of ex AM works guys, some of which designed the original engine and so know it rather well! Interesting insight into where AM chose to save money over performance so they know where the gains can be had.

Did look into running costs of the 360, but can't recall off hand. Cambelts every three years though!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

elrao said:


> Did look into running costs of the 360, but can't recall off hand. Cambelts every three years though!


About £1500 IIRC, a friend had one


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Looking seriously at the amv8 now, been offered one at a steal...only problem is I'm not sure about the colour! Guy is about to trade it in, and asking price is about 10% less than similar age/spec/mileage cars, also has an AM warranty till Feb.

Colour is marmite, just not sure which side I sit on at the moment...my local dealer has one in the same colour, so going to troop down in Friday and take a look!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> Looking seriously at the amv8 now, been offered one at a steal...only problem is I'm not sure about the colour! Guy is about to trade it in, and asking price is about 10% less than similar age/spec/mileage cars, also has an AM warranty till Feb.
> 
> Colour is marmite, just not sure which side I sit on at the moment...my local dealer has one in the same colour, so going to troop down in Friday and take a look!


You have to be a big personality to drive that... :lol:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

elrao said:


> Looking seriously at the amv8 now, been offered one at a steal...only problem is I'm not sure about the colour! Guy is about to trade it in, and asking price is about 10% less than similar age/spec/mileage cars, also has an AM warranty till Feb.
> 
> Colour is marmite, just not sure which side I sit on at the moment...my local dealer has one in the same colour, so going to troop down in Friday and take a look!


I think you need to have a look at the car in the metal. Seems the picture is taken when its not too sunny making the paintjob looking a bit faded. I like Astons, they sound great and looks awesome for their age!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i quite like it as it's a subtle car exterior wise by design and you don't see many so i think it works

but as you said the colour is marmite, so how will it impact on resell when you decide to get rid or ease of.

which is your preferred colour?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Easy option would be to say one of the silver/grey options, not pure silver but more of a gun metal. Aston Green looks awesome, dark blue is nice too. Seen a dark red (torro) that looks nice in the photos too.

Agree this is a colour best seen in the flesh, which is why I'll be heading down to the local dealer to see theres I think. Some other photos (believe it is called madagascar orange), look a lot lighter and not so good.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Be different.
> ...


Great car. Great photo. Saw one last week on road. Soooo tiny. Cool car. I could be tempted.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Any update on the AM?


----------

